# BibleMesh: offering Biblical languages courses



## Polanus1561 (May 17, 2017)

https://courses.biblemesh.com/biblemesh-biblical-languages

Could be the start of getting more laymen delving into biblical languages.

There is an option to have the courses be counted as credit towards Seminary. (Contact the seminaries.)

Will probably do Greek next year and will report back.


----------

